# CU unable to provide Loan statement covering period since Nov 2020!!!



## dubdub123 (19 Feb 2021)

I have a shares, budget and loan account in  CU and they launched a new system towards end of last year and following some issues it eventually went live .. 

I am currently in process of applying for a mortgage and requested up to date statements from CU. All good for budget and shares, however the loan statment is only up til November (so before the new system was launched).   They also provided a cover letter stating current loan balance and the fact that loan is paid up to date. 

I've been informed that they do not have the statement from November available as there has been issues and it may take WEEKS to get an up to date statement !  I can't even see the transactions online which I used to be able to view on the older system..   So key functionality has been lost. 

My question is whether they have a legal responsibility to provide such statements?  Appreciate there may be some lead in time but I find this really worrying that I can no longer see the transaction history on line and now they can't even provide this to me when I request. 

What do you guys think on this?


----------



## RedOnion (19 Feb 2021)

I could be wrong, but I believe they are only required to produce a statement annually.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Feb 2021)

It's very unusual that they could not manually produce a statement showing what you need for a mortgage application.

Obviously, they could not do this for all customers, but they should be able to do it for those who need it.

Brendan


----------



## dubdub123 (26 Feb 2021)

Update - I wrong a pretty strongly worded email to them about this, raising my concerns and I've now received a one-off statement!  This will get me over the existing issue and I'll be able to provide what is needed on this to the broker .


----------

